# 8v exhaust manifold ????



## _IVAN_ (Feb 2, 2010)

i have a 93 cabriolet 1.8 8v 2H engine, i just ordered a tt cam and im now planning upgrading the exhaust. my baby has the toilet bowl, ive been looking at sites for the dual manifold and dual down pipes. 

so... simple question, does the manifold from a jetta/golf mk2 or j/g/cabrio mk3 bolt right to my engine? 

is there anything i should considerby changing to this manifold, what parts will i need i see techtonics has a "revised shifter"

a local jy has a couple of mk3's and i want to see if i can just get the mk3 manifold and then get the dual downpipe later.

tt manifold goes for $ 150, which seems too much

ive searched but cant get a straight answer.

any help is apreciated. 

thanks:beer:


----------



## ziddey (Apr 16, 2006)

counterflow manifolds should all bolt on. biggest problem would be dealing with rusted/frozen nuts. doesn't sound like it'd be a problem if you're in texas though.

most junkyards chop off the cat, ruining the downpipe. if you're on really good terms with your local jy, you might be able to get them to not do so on a new vw they get. the standard dp should fit fine as well. if you upgrade to an aba, then it might become a problem. if you're going with a tt dp, then you should be fine.


----------



## Svedka (Jul 4, 2008)

_IVAN_ said:


> i have a 93 cabriolet 1.8 8v 2H engine, i just ordered a tt cam and im now planning upgrading the exhaust. my baby has the toilet bowl, ive been looking at sites for the dual manifold and dual down pipes.
> 
> so... simple question, does the manifold from a jetta/golf mk2 or j/g/cabrio mk3 bolt right to my engine?
> 
> ...


Yes it can be done with a mk2 or mk3 manifold and a TT downpipe links in my for sale
http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5082942-G60-exhaust-manifold-ceramic-coated


----------



## WaterWheels (Aug 14, 2005)

_IVAN_ said:


> so... simple question, does the manifold from a jetta/golf mk2 or j/g/cabrio mk3 bolt right to my engine? . . . is there anything i should considerby changing to this manifold


The mk3 manifolds which I have seen, does not mean all of them, had a bar kind of support linking the four ports together. I have read and have seen where this had to be ground down or cut off to fit on the older engines. Maybe someone else has more input about this, i.e. only certain models or engines or years etc.


----------



## Svedka (Jul 4, 2008)

Maybe you mean MK4 manifold


----------



## Svedka (Jul 4, 2008)

ziddey said:


> counterflow manifolds should all bolt on. biggest problem would be dealing with rusted/frozen nuts. doesn't sound like it'd be a problem if you're in texas though.
> 
> most junkyards chop off the cat, ruining the downpipe. if you're on really good terms with your local jy, you might be able to get them to not do so on a new vw they get. the standard dp should fit fine as well. if you upgrade to an aba, then it might become a problem. if you're going with a tt dp, then you should be fine.


You must customize the a2 or a3 down pipe you can clearly see they are different

http://www.techtonicstuning.com/mai...=product_info&cPath=2_11_4_19&products_id=585


----------



## bpetry (Dec 27, 2007)

I used a 4 into 2 manifold and downpipe off of an early (pre-83) mk1. Using this manifold means you don't have to buy the $$$ techtonics downpipe. Just make sure you get a good one with no cracks.


----------



## Svedka (Jul 4, 2008)

bpetry said:


> I used a 4 into 2 manifold and downpipe off of an early (pre-83) mk1. Using this manifold means you don't have to buy the $$$ techtonics downpipe. Just make sure you get a good one with no cracks.


Yes it is a straight forward swap to use the rabbit duel down-pipe and manifold but there is advantages to using a mk2/mk3 and TT or custom downpipe, the mk2/mk3 has bigger duel outlet ports and the TT downpipe has the flex joint built in and they also offer a cat delete race version very nice piece, you could also cut off the mk2/mk3 downpipe and make your own.

Also finding a good mk1 dual manifold and DP is getting harder and that is the main reason for this retrofit:laugh:


Race DP with no cat:thumbup:
http://www.techtonicstuning.com/mai...=product_info&cPath=2_11_4_19&products_id=589


----------



## Glegor (Mar 31, 2008)

WaterWheels said:


> The mk3 manifolds which I have seen, does not mean all of them, had a bar kind of support linking the four ports together. I have read and have seen where this had to be ground down or cut off to fit on the older engines. Maybe someone else has more input about this, i.e. only certain models or engines or years etc.


its because the counterflow heads have intake ports on the back, and they gotta have enough space in the exhaust manifold to clear the ports..

and idk for positive, but does a mk2/3 downpipe even fit on a mk1 car? being that the steering racks are in completely opposite places?


----------



## Svedka (Jul 4, 2008)

Glegor said:


> its because the counterflow heads have intake ports on the back, and they gotta have enough space in the exhaust manifold to clear the ports..
> 
> and idk for positive, but does a mk2/3 downpipe even fit on a mk1 car? being that the steering racks are in completely opposite places?


So every mk3 manifold I have ever pulled is just like a mk2 manifold the one that needs grinding is mk4.

MK2/MK3 down pipe will not fit you must customize or buy the TT DP.

TT also gives the manifold part number if your worried.


----------



## Glegor (Mar 31, 2008)

Svedka said:


> So every mk3 manifold I have ever pulled is just like a mk2 manifold the one that needs grinding is mk4.
> 
> MK2/MK3 down pipe will not fit you must customize or buy the TT DP.
> 
> TT also gives the manifold part number if your worried.


yea.. but ive actually seen this design on mk3 cars also. dunno if they swapped on a used mk4 manifold, or what, but it had the cast in port joiners.. and those are no good. they cause the manifold to crack, because basically the manifold is expanding and contracting, but the ports arent moving. a simple slice in between the ports will make the manifolds not crack..


----------



## _IVAN_ (Feb 2, 2010)

can i use the mk3 down pipe, have the muffler shop cut a section weld it back on to make it shorter and just weld everything to my current exhaust?


----------



## Glegor (Mar 31, 2008)

no, the downpipe doesnt need shortening, it needs a complete re-shaping..

it should only have one bend on the down pipe, not 3 bends like a mk2/3 unit..

take a mk1 d/p, and set it beside a mk2/3 d/p.. you will see right away why it will not fit.. mk2/3 downpipe and manifold only fit on mk2/3 cars with no mods. mk1 cars are not even close to having the downpipe fit. it hits the steering rack. ALOT. not just a little bit, you cant dent the pipe and male it work..

ive gone over this lots of times. never personally, cause i know it wont work. but my buddy has actually tried to make a mk2 setup work on a mk1. he failed miserably. it can be done, but fabrication, or buying special parts is in order.


----------



## _IVAN_ (Feb 2, 2010)

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?4676055

so this mornng i went over to the JY found 2 sweet mk3 cars, so i bought a mk3 manifold for $ 40, included the mk3 manifld, down pipe, nuts, and got the gasket and o2 sensor with harness. anyways, see post 18 on the link, the manifold i got is exactly the same that is on the picture:banghead: ill go and see if they'll exchange the manifold for the one in an older jetta that was there. In case the jy doesnt want to refund or exchange the manifold, can i just cut the metal beetween the ports, so there is enough room to fit next to the intake manifold? 
ill post pics of the one i bought, when i get home.
any ways let this be a lesson to all the noob's, :laugh: only mk2 and SOME mk3 manifolds (manifolds without the flange between ports) work fine. 








FML i knew something looked weird about it when they were taking it off:facepalm:

oh well, its saturday waiting for the boxing match. canelo alvarez vs N'dou :beer:


----------



## _IVAN_ (Feb 2, 2010)

WaterWheels said:


> The mk3 manifolds which I have seen, does not mean all of them, had a bar kind of support linking the four ports together. I have read and have seen where this had to be ground down or cut off to fit on the older engines. Maybe someone else has more input about this, i.e. only certain models or engines or years etc.



you sir where right not all mk3 manifolds work. wait till i post the pics of the one i got. i was gonna get 1 form a 95 jetta but as we were walking over to the car another guy told us there was already an engine from a 98 out, didnt feel like waitng so we took it, who knows maybe the older obd1 car was the right one. i might go next week and get the 2.0 block is there anything else i should look out for with the block, that way ill just order the tt down pipe for mk1 with the aba block, i want to do this right the first time. block from a 95 obd1 with forged and squirting goodies.


----------



## Glegor (Mar 31, 2008)

the later mk3 cars had that stamped manifold.. or else its a replacement from VW. cause most mk3 manifolds cracked..

a stainless steel sheet metal manifold will not crack as easily as a cast iron mani..


----------



## _IVAN_ (Feb 2, 2010)

got the correct manifold now. 

only mk2 and mk3 obd1 manifolds fit:thumbup: mk3 obd2 dont:thumbdown:


----------

